# What's the meaning of you nickname?



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Mine is basically a name of a song by Nightwish. But I also think that EverDream has some meanings. It can be like something negative, that I will forevermore dream that everything will be different (and it won't) but it can also mean something positive like I won't lose hope ever... A lot of nonsense lol


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's my name :roll:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Pollyanna*
* Eternal optimist:* somebody who is invariably and unrealistically optimistic.
And 3098 is my member number,

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I really don't know why I chose PiRSq....I just couldn't think of anything else, I'd pretty much exhausted all the possibilities and wanted something that represented balance.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> *Pollyanna*
> * Eternal optimist:* somebody who is invariably and unrealistically optimistic.
> And 3098 is my member number,
> 
> 3098


I thought you were a girl for ages because of your name. You should add 'AND I'M MALE' somewhere in your signature, hehe :lol:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Aphex twin track off his 26 remixes for cash album , song always reminded me of DP so I used it as my name.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Its the name I was given, I would have preferred Jade.

Bailee


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine is a pink floyd song. Not my favorite pink floyd song but the one that sounds the coolest as a name.

It's also the feeling i get after taking a opiate. It describes it pretty good.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Epiphany...because I thought I'd had one...turned out to be just the dp. LOL


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

At school, mine was 'Herman' or 'Frankenstein', because I had a perfectly square head.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Martin, from now on I will refer to you as Sponge Bob.  









3098


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Pollyanna,

Your signature made me laugh. :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

EverDream said:


> Pollyanna,
> 
> Your signature made me laugh. :lol:


He's special :wink:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

special agent dale cooper at your service....i really enjoy coffee and pie.

I'M A GIRL :wink:


----------

